
CNN runs bogus story saying asteroid has 1 in 2.04 odds of destroying Earth - libovness
http://ksj.mit.edu/tracker/2014/05/oops-cnn-runs-bogus-story-saying-asteroi
======
leorocky
> The post is from iReports, which is apparently an experiment in citizen
> journalism. CNN lets random people with no qualifications post stories under
> the CNN banner.

The title is wrong. It should be some user submitted a bogus story on iReport
which is par for the course. CNN does not edit iReport. The author of this
blog post must not know this. There's nothing to see here. CNN published no
such story.

~~~
mikeyouse
This is similar to how Forbes is behaving lately. Most of the articles on the
'Forbes' domain name are just citizen journalism and thinly veiled PR pieces.
I can't believe they (CNN and Forbes both) are okay with that type of brand
dilution purely to aggregate terrible content.

~~~
GHFigs
They're okay with it because the competition (e.g. Huffington Post, Business
Insider, BuzzFeed) _built_ their brands on aggregating terrible content. It
works.

------
fjabre
The story is correct. They just have the date wrong.

~~~
astrodust
The odds of the asteroid destroying Earth are the same as their being a March
35th.

------
tfederman
To be fair, most of CNN's budget goes to advancing holography science, not
astrophysics or investigating/analyzing news.

